# I think I've got the layout the way I want it



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

It will provide _a lot_ of continuous running. I had a heck of a time figuring out how to be able to go from the Figure 8 (the section with the turntable) to the longer section. I needed to be able to have an entry/exit in opposite directions or it would have been "stuck" in a loop in the Figure 8. I think I nailed it!!

I'll be replacing some sections with Flex track and changing out all the switches with Peco ones. I know that will force changes in the spacing since those are longer then the Atlas ones I have now. But that is where the Flex Track will come into play. 

I still need to put down the cork roadbed in some areas, nail/glue down the track and finish the wiring. That will come in due time. Since it looks like I'll finally be employed after almost a year out of work, I'll be able some $$ into it. YEAAA!!!

Let me know if you see any problems in the way it is set up. I'll be going with DCC, so the wiring shouldn't be too bad.











One more thing,, the raised are in the center of the layout, will be a mountain with a coal mine. That is what those 2 short sections are for. The "hole" will be a removable lake, or something like that. I have easy access to the whole layout, so that might change.

Also I am _*NOT*_ trying to copy a prototype nor a time period in _any way_. I actually had in the back of my mind doing the 4 seasons as a theme.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks like a very good continuous running layout with several
interesting routes.

I do notice that you have one or more reverse loops that you'll
want to isolate and power with a reverse loop controller. (I assume
you will be using DCC).

But with that big a layout and all that table top space, I would want
a lot more yard and industrial spur tracks so that in addition to watching
the trains go around, you can also enjoy a challenging switching
session.

Don


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Matt, I just saw this after I check my post lol. Looks good. Very interesting track routes. 
Joe


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

DonR said:


> It looks like a very good continuous running layout with several
> interesting routes.
> 
> *I do notice that you have one or more reverse loops that you'll
> ...


Is that an "add on" box to the NCE Power Cab that I plan to buy? Yes, it will be DCC.

I too want more yard, but right now I don't know where/how to put it.


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

That looks great Matt! Cant wait to see how it progresses :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

HOMatt said:


> Is that an "add on" box to the NCE Power Cab that I plan to buy? Yes, it will be DCC.


No, it's a small logic circuit that you wire in between your power bus and your track feeder on an isolated section of track. It detects the short caused by a loco bridging two areas of opposite polarity and corrects the mismatch automatically, allowing your trains to continue running.

Several different companies make them, and they're fairly inexpensive, $35 or so.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't study your track plan closely but before you do
any extensive wiring, I suggest that
you draw it out using a Red ink for the RIGHT RAIL and
a Black ink for the LEFT RAIL. Where you find a Red running
into a Black you will have a short circuit unless you isolate
a section of track that we refer to as a reverse loop with
insulated joiners. This is then powered by a 'reverse loop
controller'. NCE offers one, as does Digitrax. If you
find more than 2 reverse loops you might want to consider
the Digitrax PM42 which would control 4 of them.

The length of the isolated section should be longer than your
longest LIGHTED passenger train. The reason for this is that,
as CTValley explained, the Reverse Controller senses the short
circuit when the loco front wheels span the insulated joiners.
It instantly reverses phase (polarity). When the loco reaches
the other end of the isolated section it's wheels again short
over the insulated joiners and again the phase reverses. But
if, at the same time, a lighted passenger car truck is over the
first joiners there is a conflict and automatic short circuit.

If you draw out your track plan post it so we can help you
with the wiring. It is going to be easier than it sounds.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting back to work!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

